# للبيع / باص من نوع مرسيدس 404 موديل 1997 رقم العرض222974‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 أبريل 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

باص من نوع مرسيدس 404 

موديل 1997

رقم العرض : 222974

المسافه المقطوعه : 4,700,000 km

وقود ديزل 

اورو : 3 

50 مقعد 

جير بوكس يدوي 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 

115 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 





















​


----------

